# importer mails dans Ipad 3



## labernee (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis confronté à un problème pour lequel je ne parviens pas à trouver de solution.


J'envisage l'achat d'un IPAD 3, que j'aimerais utiliser simplement pour le travail, en complément de mon MB AIR, surtout pour les mails, et c'est le côté ultra mobile de l'IPAD qui me tente.

Une simple chose me retient, c'est que je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de transférer l'ensemble des comptes et des mails de mon macbook vers l'Ipad.
Un technicien d'un centre agréé à Marseille m'a expliqué que c'était possible entre l'Ipad et le macbook avec le cable usb qui sert à charger l'Ipad ( ou Iphone ). J'ai fait un test en connectant mon Iphone au macbook air, et dans Itunes en choisissant la synchro des comptes, il indique s-que seulement les infos des comptes ( j'en ai 8 configurés dans mail ) et la synchro à priori ne transfère pas les messages, mais seulement les comptes.

Est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose, ou bien ce n'est tout simplement pas possible?
Je précise que les comptes que je souhaite transférer dans l'IPAD sont des comptes OVH ( pas Icloud, ce qui aurait simplifier )

Merci pour vos conseils par avance,

Cordialement, 

Bernard


----------



## Kevin.drt (13 Juillet 2012)

_Salut!

Il te suffira de tout simplement rentrer les differentes boites mail dans l'App Mail de ton ipad! Seulement ensuite la syncronisation de tes boites sur les differents produits fonctionnera. Je ne pense pas que ton iPad recupera les boites Mail si elle ne sont pas deja rentrer dans celui-ci. _


----------



## labernee (14 Juillet 2012)

Non, a priori ca ne marche pas, l'ensemble des messages de toutes les boites ne sont pas transférés lors de la synchro ITUNES.

Merci en tout cas pour ce conseil 

Si quelqu'un connait la procédure je suis preneur.

Bonne fête nationale à tous )

Bernard


----------



## aurique (14 Juillet 2012)

si les msg de tes boites mails sont tirs sur le serveurs, cela marchera. Par contre, si ils sont en local (et qu'en local) sur ton MBA, rien a faire. 
On ne peut pas transferer le contenu des boites comme entre 2 mac avec Mail.


----------



## labernee (14 Juillet 2012)

Cest bien ce que je pensais hélas, une grosse lacune de la part d'Apple.

Dommage 

Merci quand même


----------

